# 2009 Nissan Sentra Blower Motor / Resistor / AMP



## pauler1961 (Sep 6, 2015)

Last Fall the blower motor on my daughter's 2009 Sentra started blowing on HIGH regardless of switch position. During this Spring, the blower motor now does not run at all. She CAN still feel some cool air w/the A/C on and some hot air with the heat on, but that's because the windows are open and the air is just venting through. The blower doesn't not come on so it doesn't push it through at all. So........

Could it be the resistor/AMP module?
Could it be the blower motor itself?
How can I test to determine which is truly faulty?
If its the blower do i HAVE TO pull the dashboard to replace?
ANY help would be good.

Many thanks!
Paul


----------

